# Reviewing My Latest Gear - Kayfun, Taifun And The Likes



## Tom (21/2/14)

I would like to share my views with you peeps.

I got last week loads of new gear:


Svoemesto Kayfun Lite +
Taifun GT clone
King Mod Clone
Helios Dripper
lets start:


this is a fantastic RBA. Easy to build, and vapes crazy. I made the coil last week, came out to 1.6 ohm. I have tested it on the King Mod, but used it mostly on the SVD. The amount of plumes on just 10W is more then I ever achieved with the Igo L at 0.6 ohms on the Nemesis. The Kayfun is so good that I will order a second one tomorrow. This will get some fancy Rip Tripper style coil, to be used with the King Mod.
Biggest disappointment. I coiled it 4x on Tuesday, wicked it 4 different ways....and it was really bad. No plumes, gurgling, loss of liquid flow. Most possible issues in one day. I know that I must have made some mistake, but struggling like that made me lose interest immediately. So, I put it up for sale in a german forum and sold it the same day. There was actually a lot of interest. Maybe it was because it was sold out from the vendor; and according to the forums it is a much better build quality then from the usual suspects. Well, the issues I had with the Taifun is the reason why I rather invest the bucks in a second Kayfun 

Excellent mech mod. All threads running well, button (although spring type) works well, without getting stuck or being to hard/soft. It is a little bit heavier then the Nemesis, also bigger in size. 

the Helios is really a nice dripper. I like the post holes for the wire and it has separated Plus poles, i.e. one dedicated post hole for both coils in a dual coil setup. I did my first coil, came out at 0.7 ohms, but I had the coils too low. The airholes are quite high up in the cap. Because there was not enough wire to position it correctly, I did a new coil on Tuesday. Wow. It came out a 0.5 ohms. The coils are right in front of the airholes, and I opened it fully. It is then 3 airholes either side, full open draw. But I can only do a bit at a time with this setup  

Now, the juices. I mentioned it before, I am a bit disappointed with those US juices. I did a bit of research before ordering, and bought the ones that had generally good reviews. The last 2 days I went back to VM juice, tomorrow I will do Gambit. Old trusted ones. 
I also ordered from a german juice lab. So far, the "Dessert style" juices were alright, quite vapeable, but not outstanding. However, the 2 fruity ones, although I never enjoyed fruity juices besides Gambit, were really good, so good that I will reorder those. Its Surmount "Rhubarb" and the "Double Apple", which is a Tobacco with Apple. Shisha style.

Something on the side... I went to a pub yesterday, and thought I would not have to stand outside in the cold like the smokers. Omg....how wrong was I. North Rhine Westphalia is the province where vaping falls under the "Non Smoker Protection Law", at least until the court has decided in March if it is lawful to prohibit a non Tobacco product in pubs. So...that was me shivering and vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (21/2/14)

Thanks Tom. Pity about shivering outside!

I cant remember if you had experience with the Kayfun clone? Am interested to hear the difference between it and the original?


----------



## Tom (21/2/14)

well, I just had the Rocket, which is sort of a clone. Same principle. But I did not enjoy the leaking...
I believe that the Kayfun clones you have are of a much better quality. But not having owned one I cannot compare back to back.


----------



## fred1sa (21/2/14)

The rocket is a real piece of....
Mine came with an uneven window so didn't seal and leaked instantaneously.
The kayfun clone is great tho. No leaks, good flavour and louds of vapour. Never tried the original kayfun tho so can't compare.


----------



## Spiri (22/2/14)

@RevnLucky7 has the original Kayfun. I took my EHPRO clone over to his house a few weeks back to compare. On presentation he said that he could not tell the difference. He then set it up the way he would with one of his coils, once again he said that it tastes like a Kayfun (flavour and vapour) with one of his juices loaded. The only difference was in the threading, although the clone threading was good, the original's threading was buttery smoothe. So as far as performance goes, which is all I really care about, its on par with the original. Thus far I have had no leaks or anything from my clone. I'm a happy vaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Thanks for the feedback @Spiri - 
We need a review of the different clones  The good vs the bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

